# AQ 110 Vs. two AQ 70's/50's



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys, getting another 55 gallon setup and want to know if I should go with one AquaClear 110 or two Aqua Clear 50's. Both will cost around the same price. I will also shell out a bit more cash for two AQ 70's if you guys think it will make that much of a difference. Thanks
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1138422157689


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom,

Since you are about to invest in a new filter, why not make the move that will make it worthwhile and buy a Fluval 304 Canister filter. They will offer you MUCH better water quality for only a $50 more. Also, I believe you would be able to find it at a much cheaper price elsewhere than PS. Shop around.

Food for thoughts...

Sponge
PS : If you go for 2 AC, go for 2 x 70. But that is litterally shooting yourself in the foot in my opinion. Furthermore, AC 70 is probably the worst filter in the AC serie. They have a tendency to overflow (bypassing the filtration media) in the intake section of the filter box. AC 110 creates quite a stir... might want to consider this as well, depending on what fish/plants you will have in there.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice :wink: . I don't really want to get a canister filter. Well if the AQ 70 is not a good model I'm not going to get it. What power filters do you suggest? I have heard in the past AQ's are one of the best. I'm not sure what's going in the tank yet, the only thing for sure is there will definitely be plecos. Thanks


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

I use AquaClear filters in my tanks as well. They are well made ( except the 70 model IMHO) and they do the job. But in my view, switching from one brand of HOB ( Hang on back ) filter to another will not make that much of a difference. Furthermore, going with 2 filters will double ( close enough ) your cost in media replacement and also double the maintenance.

Both HOB and Canister filters have their own pros and cons. I will try to summerize them to you as briefly as I can.

HOB pros : Low cost, brakes the surface at an angle so the floating particules or film on water gets under and can then be picked-up by the intake.

HOB cons : Require more maintenance. Tend to clog more rapidly. The water current created underwater can be "disturbing" to some fish.

Canister pros : Much better filtration. More choice of media and customizable setup to adapt to your tank's needs. Good surface aggitation, so better gas exchange than with a HOB. Requires less maintenance.

Canister cons : Not so good at picking up debris because of the lack of underwater circulation. Medias are slightly more expensive. Some canister filters are a b***** to service and clean ( Ebo-Jäger Eco serie is a good example ).

So bottom line, I'd go with a canister + a small HOB. That's how ALL my tanks are setup. That way, I get the best of both. But if you are going to go for a HOB only, AquaClear 110 is a good choice and will deliver.

One last thing... both HOBs and Canisters have this wonderful feature which I love... they don't drink your beer!!! ;-) 

Hope that helps you a bit.

Sponge


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot sponge, it is very much appreciated! I guess I'm gonna go with the 110 over 2 55/70s in my 55 gallon. Thanks


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

some more food for thought, if your filter by passes the media, its because the media is clogged, if another filter that would be fairly equal doesnt eventually by pass, i would think the first filter in question is doing a BETTER job at filtering out the crud in the water, because its clogging, all you have to do is rinse out the media more often.


----------



## TomCool (Sep 9, 2005)

sorry i dont quite understand that post drummer


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

TomCool said:


> sorry i dont quite understand that post drummer


I think what *Drummer* is trying to say is that if the water in the filter ( AquaClear 70 for instance ) is bypassing the media section and overflowing in the intake section of the box, then it's due to the media ( sponge mainly ) being cloggedup with dirt and scum. He was refering to my critic of the AC 70. *But of course, ANY filter, AC or others, that have a clogged up sponge will overflow and bypass.* That was not what I was refering to. I said that it tends to do that even with fresh media installed. I have 2 AC 70 in here and both have that tendency, hence my critic of this specific unit.

Hoping that clarifies things a bit. Drummer, please correct me if I did not explain correctly what you meant.

Sponge


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

nope, i didnt realize you meant with fresh media, dont know what tom didnt understand but what ever. the whole point was lost anyway.


----------

